# Kilroy college, reviews...opinions?



## MargeSimpson (20 Jul 2006)

Has anyone started/completed a distance learning course with Kilroy college (http://www.kilroycollege.ie)? I would just like to get some reviews/opinions before I start to seriously consider doing their gardening Diploma. Txs.


----------



## CGorman (20 Jul 2006)

Did my leaving cert economics course through Kilroy. Can't tell you if it was any good until mid-august though  

I found their service fairly good - nothing exceptional; but certainly adaquate for my needs. The course material they sent me however was very dated (as it was in the 1980's); but that perhaps reflects the fact that the LC course has not changed significantly in recent years... however it was annoying to be asked questions such as "How might the government tackle unemployment of 18%"! or "What is the likely effects of a reduction in the GDP/national debt ratio of 75% for the economy"!... also all figures were given in pounds and were unrealistic... but the general ideas were fine.

In all I did 12 assignments over 18 months; I found it took quite a while for corrections to be returned - but I was not underpressure for time (too much).


----------



## Ciaran (22 Jul 2006)

I began a Leaving Certificate French course with them. Found their way of doing things to be time consuming, inefficient and expensive. Abandoned course and just stuck with borrowed notes from Institute of Education - much more effective. Obviously, depends on your style of learning etc. and it may meet your needs. Had heard very good  things about the college which is why I opted for them. Wasn't too impressed though.


----------

